# Anybody watch Speed Touring / GT from Sebring?



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Bill Auberlen was great in Touring in the Turner car and could have made the podium in GT if his power steering pump hadn't blown. Hans Stuck was fabulous finishing fourth from the pit lane. The in-car was great. Poor Boris had a weekend to forget.

More importantly the PTG cars could run with the Porsches and with some more development should do well. The Toyo race tires seem to favor the high torque V8 cars and the Audi's didn't have a good weekend even though Pobst finished third. Should be a very interesting year. They need more races on the schedule.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SteveT said:


> *Bill Auberlen was great in Touring in the Turner car and could have made the podium in GT if his power steering pump hadn't blown. Hans Stuck was fabulous finishing fourth from the pit lane. The in-car was great. Poor Boris had a weekend to forget.
> 
> More importantly the PTG cars could run with the Porsches and with some more development should do well. The Toyo race tires seem to favor the high torque V8 cars and the Audi's didn't have a good weekend even though Pobst finished third. Should be a very interesting year. They need more races on the schedule. *


I saw them... 

Auberlen is all over the TV these days on Speed channel. I just finished watching the BMW Test Drive on the Z4 where he and TK were driving the Z4 around the California Speedway and verious roads in California. Must be nice to have that much driving to do... and call it work... and be loving it at the same time...

how many of us can say we truly LOVE our jobs.... :dunno:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I watched the races as well :thumbup: 

The Touring race was a little boring but it'll get more exciting once they sort out Acuras.

GT race was fun to watch, too bad BMWs had so many problems.
Like you pointed out powerful, torquey V8 cars have it easier to put power down with race spec tires this year and Sebring's long straights favored HP but it may change on other tracks. 
PTG cars looked like they can be really competitive with more development, driver line up is superb and they should win some races.
Audis looked awfully big :yikes: .


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Anybody watch Speed Touring / GT from Sebring?*



doeboy said:


> *I saw them...
> 
> Auberlen is all over the TV these days on Speed channel. I just finished watching the BMW Test Drive on the Z4 where he and TK were driving the Z4 around the California Speedway and verious roads in California. Must be nice to have that much driving to do... and call it work... and be loving it at the same time...
> 
> how many of us can say we truly LOVE our jobs.... :dunno: *


You're right Bill is doing pretty well for himself.

I don't know what his arrangement is, but he gave up a good drive in the Ferrari of Washington GT car for his BMW commitment. Of course, he could have been contracted to BMW throughout that time and just released to drive the Ferrari.

Not to run down the guys in SWC Touring, he's way above all of them. They commented that he might have been playing with them at Sebring. He qualified .7 s ahead of Foo, so he could have just run away.

F1, I was wondering if the Audi guys will wish they had last years cars.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Anybody watch Speed Touring / GT from Sebring?*



SteveT said:


> *
> F1, I was wondering if the Audi guys will wish they had last years cars. *


You bet! Poor Galati...

I know that they probably have the weight down close to last years levels but I doubt that chasis stiffness of RS6s and suspension setup is where they need to be. 
They were not only outpowered but also outhandled by Corvette and Saleen in early stages.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

The BMWs (and their drivers) look very strong this year.

Very entertaining races. It was great to see the M3s passing everyone in the GT race. :thumbup:

Hans Stuck kicks ass. :str8pimpi


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Touring will get more exciting as the cars are developed. With 40+ cars, there's always bound to be excitement... especially on the smaller tracks.

GT was great, and also showed the two factory teams having lots of issues. Why on earth did Audi bring in RS6's instead of the new S4? Those sixes are big cars compared to about everything else on the track. Interesting to see Pobst running with Audi now, but I miss Derek Bell.

That Saleen was sick until something blew up ending it's race. Had he kept that pace, I wonder if he would have been a lap up on the 2nd place car...?

Auberlen and Said are the BMW factory drivers, correct? Stuck is just the PTG team driver, right? Since PTG built the factory cars, you gotta wonder why they aren't all factory drivers.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

OBS3SSION said:


> *Auberlen and Said are the BMW factory drivers, correct? Stuck is just the PTG team driver, right? Since PTG built the factory cars, you gotta wonder why they aren't all factory drivers. *


I think they're all factory drivers. I'm not sure about the situation with an official three car team. The car is still running under McMillin's name and they mentioned that he will be back. Jeff had neck surgery a few months ago.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *Hans Stuck kicks ass. :str8pimpi *


You're not kidding... Didn't Hans start in the back of the field b/c of a problem but end up finishing 7th? :yikes:

I was sorry to see Boris have so much trouble. Did anyone say what made his front brakes lock up? :dunno:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *You're not kidding... Didn't Hans start in the back of the field b/c of a problem but end up finishing 7th? :yikes:
> 
> I was sorry to see Boris have so much trouble. Did anyone say what made his front brakes lock up? :dunno: *


He started from the pits because of differential problem and finished 4th!
How is that for an ass kicking?! :yikes:


----------

